# Hello from CO =)



## CK93 (Dec 9, 2012)

Welcome to CO! Snow no the best this year, but still some awesome boarding. If you head to Keystone, give me a shout out!


----------



## MsSoulRider03 (Jan 27, 2013)

This coming Sat, i'll be at winterpark and next Sat, I'll be heading to Keystone. Do you live in that area?


----------



## CK93 (Dec 9, 2012)

I live in the Springs, about 2 hours away from the resorts. bummer I work Sat's. I have crazy work schedule, weekdays are days I usually head up.


----------



## MsSoulRider03 (Jan 27, 2013)

I also live in the Springs...Yeah, I wouldn't be able to go during the weekday unless I take vacation time. How long have you been boarding?


----------



## CK93 (Dec 9, 2012)

20 years 

But had back surgery so being been resting up the 4 years. this is first year back into it. 

I have some Sat's off, but never know when they are. I work a crazy schedule called Panama schedule. Google it


----------



## MsSoulRider03 (Jan 27, 2013)

Oh wow.. Long time. You'd be able to teach me a few things!  Yea, I'm familiar with Panama - i never worked that shift, but I don't think i'd mind it..Are you in the military?


----------



## CK93 (Dec 9, 2012)

yep, Peterson AFB


----------



## MsSoulRider03 (Jan 27, 2013)

me too LOL. small world


----------



## CK93 (Dec 9, 2012)

Cool, I have season pass to Keystone and A Basin. Check ITT office, I got mine for $200, still a good deal for this late in season. 2 times up and already more than paid for itself.

I had a major wipe out at Snow Basin last week in Utah, got a mild concussion and whiplash. Hopefully I will be boarding next week!!


----------



## MsSoulRider03 (Jan 27, 2013)

I won't get any season passes this time. If I'm still in the area next season, I will consider. still taking lessons. :laugh:


----------

